

Show HN: Support greek startups in this crisis - markusschwed
http://www.support-greek-startups.com/

======
atmosx
The idea is commendable but I don't see how it can be effective.

Startups are knowledge intensive business, they don't target those who are in
need for a job (usually uneducated, men and women who were working on
manufacturing and/or agriculture) which is the vast majority of the
population.

Greece is a toxic environment for any kind of legal business, especially now
that taxation will become even more aggressive.

Wish you all the best, whatsoever.

~~~
markusschwed
It's not about giving them a job or anything.

It's more about the problem that they are blocked due to capital controls and
transaction restrictions.

In fact they even can't pay hosters or domain registrars anymore.

Not because they haven't got the money, it's because they can't do
transactions.

That's why you can help by offering them your SaaS service for free and in the
future we add more stuff to the page to help connecting greek startups who
needs help with these basic costs and people / companies which are willing to
help.

It's really only about supporting them to get through this crisis and keep the
basic operations up and running.

(Sorry for the english, I'm not a native english speaker ;) )

~~~
iwwr
One of the crimes being committed on the Greek populace is the financial
system blockade, with blocked access to basic banking services and electronic
transactions. The ECB has decided that Euros in a Greek bank account are
worthless (apart from a very small daily cash allowance), similarly to what
happened to Cyprus recently.

If anything, banks should provide at least money-handling services and should
be separate from the more speculative, financial engineering side. Money
residing in accounts is not borrowed and does not belong to the government or
the ECB, it's not an emergency piggy bank for the state.

Access to modern financial services and online transactions should be a human
right. Without those modern business becomes impossible and so does a modern
economy.

------
markusschwed
The codebase is now open source as well, in case you may want to contribute :)

[https://github.com/CompanyMood/support_greek_startups](https://github.com/CompanyMood/support_greek_startups)

------
markusschwed
Btw it would be just awesome if you would spread the word about that
initiative. (always with the hashtag #supportgreekstartups of course ^^)

Also Producthunt could be an option :)

------
markusschwed
Had a hickup but its fixed... :^)

------
NumberCruncher
Do you have a

#Ialreadysupportedgreekstartupswithmytaxpaimentsgreetingsfromgermany

badge as well?

~~~
terhechte
I'm German, and I just want to note that I totally do not align with this
guy's opinion. Also, many, many, Germans don't have this opinion either. It's
mostly the less informed ones who only consume tabloid newspapers that end up
with these opinions. They fail to understand that this whole mess is a great
opportunity for tabloids to gain sales & profits by driving home the most
simple explanation that everybody wants to hear ("greeks lazy, germans hard-
working") while the reality of this problem is an incredibly complex beast
with many losers and very few winners :(

~~~
markusschwed
I'm German as well and I totally agree with you!

...In fact my company started this initiative, so... :)

~~~
terhechte
Oh, I hadn't even seen that. Awesome initiative, Kudos. You should add a sign-
up/newsletter form for people that see it but forget to check back once you
have the system in place to link greek companies with people. Also, visiting
the page right now gives me a "Something went wrong".

Cheers!

~~~
markusschwed
Yeah, that's a really good idea and makes totally sense! Thank you!

The "Something went wrong" was a little problem we had during a deploy but
everything works as expected again.

